# Short video of the boys crossing water at Happ's



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Becky Horat challenged me to put my footage where my mouth is




and actually post some video, and to my own amusement I sat down and did so. Woohoo! This is my green pair schooling the creek at Happ's last September for the first time. Kody's done it since 2004 and as a Preliminary champ knows he's supposed to trot through water but it was Turbo's first time with a real water crossing and he wanted time to think about it. He actually stepped forward on his own on the first crossing but, thinking it was a puddle and thus shallower on the edges, he shoved Kody off the gravel ford into the deep water!



Coming back across the second time he wasn't too sure about the reflections on the water and wanted to stop and look but Kody unexpectedly decided he was by God going to trot the creek and physically dragged Turbo in with all four legs locked leaving furrows on the bank! LOL

I was actually a bit irritated with him as I didn't want poor T dragged in like that (all he wanted was a little time to think it through and decide for himself it was safe) but it made for great video!

Without further ado, here's the footage:

 
Let me know what you think. My navigator, btw, was the one videoing from the bank. I wasn't out there alone!

Leia


----------



## starkadator (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that was so much fun to watch! I wanna do that. And, you're right, you have "good boys". Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## sdust (Feb 7, 2012)

GREAT post, thank you. What video camera do you use? Thanks


----------



## Flying minis (Feb 7, 2012)

Great Video!! Made me chuckle : )


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 8, 2012)

I expected your "helmet cam" footage to be very jumpy, it wasn't at all, it was fantastic!


----------



## Becky Horat (Feb 8, 2012)

I liked the way Turbo is going for being green. He's going to be very nice when he's finished. Of course Kody is obviously the pro. Also enjoyed watching your other videos. Your Dressage video is great.....very helpful to add in the explanation of what you're doing. Considering trying Dressage with one of our guys. I think I'll send you our little gelding to team up with Kody...he'll get him crossing these little gulley's in no time



. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 8, 2012)

Great video! Can you tell me where you got the attachment for the pairs for the cart? Can you take a couple pictrues of it and send to me or post here? I'd like to get one made for my cart.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 8, 2012)

sdust said:


> What video camera do you use?


We were using the video setting on my normal Canon S5 digital camera. It's not HD like my new Canon S40, but it takes good quality video that's easy to upload! The helmet cam was a GoPro HD Hero 960 I was trying out for the first time and I LOVE being able to relive the drive. Unfortunately it's heavy on the front of my helmet so not real comfortable to wear and it turns out to be completely motion-sickness-inducing when used in the Hyperbike but it's great with the pair or a single to a normal vehicle like an Aerocrown or Frontier EE.



Becky Horat said:


> Your Dressage video is great.....very helpful to add in the explanation of what you're doing. Considering trying Dressage with one of our guys.


Dressage can be a lot of fun. I was pretty furious with Kody by the end of that particular test as he was being a total butthead in a way he very rarely is, but I've never gotten around to loading a better test from the next year and our last year where he was doing awesome we had a series of fubars in the video department and somehow ended up without a single usable dressage video. (One the person faithfully taped us but forgot to hit "record" or look for the blinking red light, the second time the person I roped into it forgot to take off the lens cover, and the third time the person who'd said they'd tape it for me was on course when it came time for my test and I couldn't find anyone else. That test, of course, was the best we've ever done!



Got a "10" from Lisa Singer on one of our collective marks.)

I do have video of the pair's first dressage test however and I plan to load that soon with the same sort of over-laid captions about what they're doing. No helmet cam from that one, sadly.



happy appy said:


> Great video! Can you tell me where you got the attachment for the pairs for the cart? Can you take a couple pictures of it and send to me or post here? I'd like to get one made for my cart.


I purchased it from Silver Penny Farm but have to tell you it's taken a lot of modifications to make it workable. I know three other people who bought pair poles from various places at the same time and I'm the only one who's been able to make it work! The others all found the same things we're warned about with putting pairs to two-wheeled vehicles and had to stop because their horses were miserable with all that weight around their necks. I would not recommend this setup unless you're prepared to purchase a wider axle for your vehicle to increase stability, buy a really solid harness like one with neck collars or pair Freedom Collars, and then pay the price of the entire pole over again at your local welder's as I have to chop off as much weight as possible at the front end.



It's working well for us at the moment but you REALLY need to know what you're doing when it comes to harness/cart ergonomics or you'll sour your horses. Not trying to discourage you, just save you from heartache!

If you're still interested I can talk to you privately but it might be easier and possibly cheaper to simply buy a small cutunder wagon.

Leia


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 10, 2012)

Love this, thanks for sharing, Leia!!


----------



## Champ (Feb 11, 2012)

Leia,

What kind of 4 wheel carriage are you driving with your pair in one of the videos? Do you like it & do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## Lori W (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, how much fun was that!



Such good kids! Thanks so much for sharing - makes me want to try it, too!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow Leia, that was entertaining watching your video. Loved it.



A 10 from Lisa Singer, now that is something to crow about. Lisa is in my neck of the woods, a very nice person indeed. I have known her for quite a few years and I have a lot of respect for Lisa , A 10 from her is quite a compliment. Congratulations. looking forward to more videos. The helmet cam video was especially awesome.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Champ said:


> What kind of 4 wheel carriage are you driving with your pair in one of the videos? Do you like it & do you know how much it weighs?


That's Clickmini's Tadpole carriage she had for sale. That was our only drive with it, it seemed nice but I didn't really get to test its limits as my boys weren't conditioned for pulling something like that in a soft arena. It's what I'll be buying someday if I get a four-wheeler. Weight without the backstep is about 160lbs, 175 with it.



shorthorsemom said:


> Wow Leia, that was entertaining watching your video. Loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> A 10 from Lisa Singer, now that is something to crow about. Lisa is in my neck of the woods, a very nice person indeed. I have known her for quite a few years and I have a lot of respect for Lisa , A 10 from her is quite a compliment. Congratulations. looking forward to more videos. The helmet cam video was especially awesome.


Thanks, I was in complete shock and on a high for days. LOL

I've got several helmet cam videos I need to make, but it will have to wait until I get back from California. Yay, vacation!

Leia


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 14, 2012)

Leia - Thanx for posting.

Neat to watch and fun learning tools. I've never seen such stable helmet cams before - most have a tendency to "bounce" and make me "seasick". Yours didn't. What software did you use to edit your video? That is one thing I need to learn next! Have video, but end up posting as is and .... well not that great because of it.

You sure do have fun with your boys!! And Turbo is really coming along - green that he is! It's neat to see how all the ground work produces a "finished" product when a mini/pony is intro'd to the the cart for the first time!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 15, 2012)

Really enjoyed your video, Leia! I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Tab (Feb 15, 2012)

That was educational and entertaining! Great video. My two kiddos were watching it with me and said "again, again!"


----------

